# spider ?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not an expert, I just like bugs ( most of the time!) That's a Daddy Longlegs. Not actually a spider --- ( *see note). A beneficial insect. They catch flies.
Although, poisonous to flies they don't have enough venom to hurt you and they tend to run away. You can encourage it to go back where it came from by bringing your hand or an object near it. It will put up a great display of toughness, actually shaking to frighten you, but, if you stay the course it will usually move back. You can also gently move it to a better location.



https://www.livescience.com/40069-daddy-longlegs.html



* The article is a little confusing since it discusses insects with no webs then similar spiders with webs, but, I believe from frequent reading, because I have them, too, neither are harmful. I've also lived with them, or near them all my life.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't think that type spins a web? 
Its in a huge web


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

hidden 1 said:


> I didn't think that type spins a web?
> Its in a huge web


Well, if you read it there is a lookalike spider that spins a web. My spiders look just like your photo. They're in webs.

You can look up poisonous spiders in your area.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

hidden 1 said:


> Im trying to identify just exactly what type these are an if theyre poisonious.
> Thanks


Looks like Daddy Longlegs, not poisonous.

Most spiders, while they have venom aren't to worry about.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"A widespread myth holds that daddy longlegs, also known as granddaddy longlegs or harvestmen, are the most venomous spiders in the world. We're only safe from their bite, we are told, because their fangs are too small and weak* to* break through human skin. It turns out that the notion is false on both counts." Dec 8, 2011
Are daddy longlegs really the most venomous spiders in the ...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Okay. Don't stuff 'em in your shorts. But don't worry. 

@hidden 1 I think you're okay.


----------

